# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - hardware =

## edspace

> Hardware--- pjesë metalike, pjesë elektronike





> Hardware--- pjesë metalike, pjesë elektronike





> _Hardware =>	Harduer_


Të gjitha fjalët me *ware (software, hardware, firmware, freeware, shareware, adware, spyware) janë nga më të vështirat për t'u përkthyer në shqip. Kjo është për shkak se dhe në anglisht këto janë fjalë të shpikura. Fjala ware kupton një artikull tregtie, mall. Pra, përkthimi fjalë për fjalë në shqip do ishte artikull i ngurtë (hardware), artikull i butë (software), artikull i palëvizshëm/patundur (firmware), artikull falas (freeware), artikull për shpërndarje (artikull provë) (shareware), (artikull) reklamë (adware), (artikull) spiun (spyware). Vetë fjala artikull më duket e tepërt, prandaj unë kama përdorur harduer ose pajisje, softuer ose program, firmuer, program/softuer falas, program/softuer provë, program reklamë/ues, program spiun ose program përgjues.

----------

